# Pictures/Video



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, Im gonna be that guy. Requesting pictures. Dont care. 

I saw a ****load of pictures/videos getting taken all weekend. Lets see em. 

Requests from me? Blue graphite Mk6 Golf on LM reps. Fiances car, and her first show with it. 

AND, the guys taking pictures /video of the drunken slip n slide in the campground on saturday night. I know there was a lot of you, lets see em. Im still sore but I want to see awesomeness. 

Dump your pictures/video here. Makes it easier. DO IT NOW. :beer:


----------



## 6thgendub (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's some for now, I'll post more up after work if I have time.


----------



## nittodub (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

rest can be found at www.flickr.com/photos/designeddwk/ 
or www.facebook.com/designeddwk2


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Wolfsgart Classic.... Chris Cheeseman (on the left), so far has helped two people with VR6s at the last two Wolfsgarts get their cars home on their own power. Props!


----------



## 6thgendub (Jun 9, 2006)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> Wolfsgart Classic.... Chris Cheeseman (on the left), so far has helped two people with VR6s at the last two Wolfsgarts get their cars home on their own power. Props!


 Cheese is the ****, used to work on my old mark4 GTI VR6. Anyone with an older/newer VW looking for a good shop whether it's for routine maintainance or performance work go to Nate's Automotive in Essex, now also performing Unitronic tunes as well.


----------



## dyingjetta (Dec 8, 2009)

Someone in a black golf VRT OR R32 turbo has a video of a 540i turbo, a mk3 VR6 (me), and them from their cars POV of us ripping up the Stowe mountain road. I want to see that video!!!! :thumbup: Someone must have a clue who it was or where I can find it. :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## dyingjetta (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is a few for helping find my lost Video!


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

dyingjetta said:


> Here is a few for helping find my lost Video!


 Oh hello me. Im glad Im jsut standing there awkwardly with my arms crossed. Haha


----------



## GrimSouth (Sep 14, 2002)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> Wolfsgart Classic.... Chris Cheeseman (on the left), so far has helped two people with VR6s at the last two Wolfsgarts get their cars home on their own power. Props!


 chris is awesome. but where is the shout out to the kid that ACTUALLY did the repair work? he was chill as **** and was banging out the car while everyone was at the show


----------



## davisgti (Oct 24, 2011)

anybody black s4 rs4 wheels?


----------



## jettagls03 (Jan 28, 2012)

*wolfsgart 2012*

i was just wondering when the pics that were taken on the Cruise to Stowe and down on the I-89 highway will be uploaded because me and a few other people have been looking for them and cant seem to find them.


----------



## Aureus (Oct 12, 2010)

jettagls03 said:


> i was just wondering when the pics that were taken on the Cruise to Stowe and down on the I-89 highway will be uploaded because me and a few other people have been looking for them and cant seem to find them.


 I've got a few that I just need to upload. Haven't had any time yet. :thumbdown:


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

4thGenDub said:


> Cheese is the ****, used to work on my old mark4 GTI VR6. Anyone with an older/newer VW looking for a good shop whether it's for routine maintainance or performance work go to Nate's Automotive in Essex, now also performing Unitronic tunes as well.


 you're making me blush guys......


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

GrimSouth said:


> chris is awesome. but where is the shout out to the kid that ACTUALLY did the repair work? he was chill as **** and was banging out the car while everyone was at the show


 little jon took care of your car so i could take in the whole show, and fix a driveability problem for him after the show, worked out good for us both, for some reason he didn't want to go to the show. maybe he'll be there next year, he's working on a vrt under my supervision now.


----------



## GrimSouth (Sep 14, 2002)

chrischeez said:


> little jon took care of your car so i could take in the whole show, and fix a driveability problem for him after the show, worked out good for us both, for some reason he didn't want to go to the show. maybe he'll be there next year, he's working on a vrt under my supervision now.


 haha wasnt my car bud. we were in the diesel wagon! we just stopped at the shop to grab some stuff from his car so we could head home. i didnt mean any offense. just was curious who the kid was. thanks again for helping our buddy out and getting him home safe :thumbup: props to both of you.


----------



## a2thej22 (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/black_aj/sets/72157630831379312/ 

Heres some of my pics!


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

glad we could help. that wagon was sweet, you guys have some cool stuff, hopefully i'll see you guys again soon.


----------



## GrimSouth (Sep 14, 2002)

chrischeez said:


> glad we could help. that wagon was sweet, you guys have some cool stuff, hopefully i'll see you guys again soon.


 Thanks man! we will be up again next year. I was the one with the static green mk4 last year. my buddy pete is the owner of the wagon. he has a small shop in portsmouth nh . him and the owner of the dasher Nick. we were pretty jealous when we swung by the shop. that place is legit


----------



## buckley! (May 3, 2009)




----------



## buckley! (May 3, 2009)

And I know some dude driving a white MK5 had an iphone pointed at me when I passed him on 89 in my t-red coupe.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the shot :thumbup:


----------



## davisgti (Oct 24, 2011)

davisgti said:


> anybody black s4 rs4 wheels?


 
Anybody


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## davisgti (Oct 24, 2011)

u the man you got my car in the begging haha thanks


----------



## Stilllookin (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

/IMG]


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

Plastik-Avenger said:


> AND, the guys taking pictures /video of the drunken slip n slide in the campground on saturday night. :beer:


----------

